# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Διατροφή > Συνταγές αυγοτροφής για ιθαγενή >  Αυγοτροφή με έξτρα πρωτείνη απο προσθήκη τυροπήγματος

## jk21

Παιρνοντας σαν βαση την ιδεα γνωστου ιταλου εκτροφεα ιθαγενων , που χρησιμοποιει στην συνταγη αυγοτροφης του τυροπηγμα ,θελησα να κανω κατι παρομοια ,δινοντας την δικια μου πινελια ,με καποιες επιλογες (αλλαγες ή προσθηκες ) που κανουν το αποτελεσμα ακομα καλυτερο διατροφικα 

τα *υλικα* που χρησιμοποιησα ειναι :


*300 γρ τριμμενη φρυγανια* ( ψαξτε τριμμα για πανε ,που δεν βαζουνε ζαχαρη οπως στις φρυγανιες ) 





*150 γρ νιφαδες βρωμης* ( για να μην χασουμε την αξια των αμινοξεων αυτου του σπορου )


**


*150 γρ πολεντα (σιμιγδαλι καλαμποκιου )* για την λουτεινη του και την μασκα της καρδερινας 




*60 γρ  βοτανα σε σκονη* Μίγμα αποξηραμένων βοτάνων σε σκόνη για την αυγοτροφή για την ενισχυση του ανοσοποιητικου και της υγειας των πουλιων 






*20 γρ jkmax* jkmax συμπλήρωμα διατροφής .... σαν συμπληρωμα διατροφης (αντιστοιχα μπορει να προστεθουν και αλλα που ο καθενας διαθετει) 





*1 λιτρο γαλα με χαμηλα λιπαρα* (για την παρασκευη του τυροπηγματος ,χωρις σημαντικη αυξηση των λιπαρων της τροφης ) 





* 6 αυγα* γυρω στα 65-70 γρ το καθενα  ( αυξημενα σε σχεση με αντιστοιχη συνταγη ) 





Η *διαδικασια παρασκευης της αυγοτροφης* εχει ως εξης :


Αναμιγνυω και θρυμματιζω εντελως  το τριμμα φρυγανιας σιτου ,τις νιφαδες βρωμης και την πολεντα 




στη συνεχεια προσθετω και ανακατευω το μιγμα βοτανων και το jkmax






Ριχνω στον πολυκοφτη πρωτα ολους τους κροκους  





και μετα τα ασπραδια . 





Δεν τα προσθεσα  ολα μαζι  ,ωστε να αποφυγω πιθανοτητα λασπωματος .Αν δω οτι ολα ειναι οκ προσθετω και τα υπολοιπα .Διαπιστωσα οτι ηταν οκ σαν ποσοτητα τελικα και το αποτελεσμα ειχε αφρατη υφη 







Εβαλα το γαλα στη φωτια και μολις πηγε να παρει βραση 





εριξα μεσα 3-4 κουταλιες της σουπας μηλοξυδο (και ξυδι απλο κανει ) και πολυ συντομα το γαλα εκοψε ( προσοχη να εχετε χαμηλα το ματι ,για να μην ξεχειλισει το γαλα την στιγμη που ριχνετε το ξυδι ) 





Απεσυρα το γαλα απο τη φωτια και με σουρωτηρι στραγγισα καλα (και σιγα σιγα  )  το τυροπηγμα 



Ανακατεψα το τυροπηγμα με την υπολοιπη αυγοτροφη 





Το αποτελεσμα ηταν αυτο 




μια τροφη που μυριζε φρεσκαδα ,με πολυ καλη υφη ,που δεν εχει να χασει οτι δινει στο μιγμα η βρωμη και η πολεντα  ,ενω παραλληλα  περιεχει τοσο το συμπληρωμα διατροφης που θελουμε να εχουμε στην τροφη που δινουμε στα πουλια μας ,οσο και μιγμα βοτανων για την ενισχυση της αμυνας του οργανισμου εναντια στις ασθενειες !

κρατησα ποσοτητα για 3 ημερες και την υπολοιπη την εβαλα σε σακκουλακια για να την καταψυξω ,σε ποσοτητα 3ημερης χορηγησης 

θα μπορουσε να προστεθει 

**  καποιος μικρος σπεσιαλ σπορος τυπου κια ,καμελινα ,νιζερ  ,σουσαμι 

*  σιτελαιο ή και λινελαιο για ενισχυση με βιταμινη Ε και ω3 λιπαρα οξεα αντιστοιχα στην ποσοτητα που ξεκαταψυχουμε 

*  χρωστικη για οσους θελουν να την δωσουν σε κοκκινου παραγοντα καναρινια 

*  γυρη αλλα το jkmax εχει και δεν προσθεσα επιπλεον 

*  ξυσμα πορτοκαλιου (καλα πλυμμενου ) ή αρωμα πορτοκαλιου 

*  σιτελαιο ή και λινελαιο στην ποσοτητα αυγοτροφης 
*

----------


## xarhs

:Happy0065:  :Happy0065:  :Happy0065: 

αυτη τη συνταγη τη ζηλεψα............. ρε δημητρη χωρις πλακα μου ανοιξε την ορεξη καθως τη διαβαζα....!!!!!!

----------


## αντρικος

ακριβως ρε χαρη και μενα το ιδιο  :Happy:  πολυ ωραια δουλεια αρχηγε με τετοια αυγοτροφη τι αλλο θελουν!!

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Καλή μου φαινεται.... :Stick Out Tongue: 

Αλλά εχω ένα πρόβλημα.

Δεν έχω ιδέα που είναι η κουζίνα στο σπίτι μου.......Δεν έχω πάει ποτέ.

Που μπορώ να την παραγγειλω κυρ-Δημήτρη ?

----------


## οδυσσέας

μπράβο φιλαράκι πολύ ωραία συνταγή και πολύ ωραία παρουσίαση. 

θυμήθηκα όταν την έφτιαχνα για τα δικά μου και μου έτρεξαν τα σάλια.

Το γάλα καλό είναι να μπαίνει σε μεγαλύτερη κατσαρόλα για να έχει το περιθώριο να φουσκώνει το γάλα αρκετά και να το αφήνουμε να φουσκώσει πάλι αφού ρίξουμε το ξύδι. 
Με ξύδι από κρασί παίρνουμε περισσότερο τυρόπηγμα. 

Στην προετοιμασία και στο τάϊσμα των μικρών μήπως είναι καλύτερα να μην μπαίνει η πολεντα?

----------


## jk21

Α Βασιλακη οι ιδεες μου ειναι ελευθερες για εκμεταλλευση ! στην πορεια δεν ξερω αν το εκμεταλλευτει καποιος .Προς το παρον θα ερθεις να σου δωσω απο τα σακκουλακια που κατεψυξα (1200 γρ μου βγηκε σχεδον )   με ανταλλαγμα  5 κιλα ζυγουρι     :: 

μια χαρα ειναι το καλαμποκακι οδυσσεα ολες τις περιοδους ! γιατι δηλαδη πριν τις γεννες οι καναριναδες κοκκινων δινουν κανθαξανθινη; δεν ειμαι καθολου σιγουρος οτι η καρδερινα βαφεται μονο με τις χρωστικες που εχουν οι τροφες την εποχη που ντυνεται η μασκα ! η ανοιξη ειναι η εποχη που οχι μονο η λουτεινη αλλα και αλλες χρωστικες των τροφων (για οσους αμφισβητουν οτι η λουτεινη βαφει τη καρδερινα ) ειναι στα φορτε τους στους ημιωριμους σπορους .Ισως και ο χειμωνας

----------


## serafeim

οταν λες μιγμα βοτανων; τι βοτανα εχεις βαλει;

----------


## jk21

ΣΕΡΑΦΕΙΜ αν πας τον κερσορα πανω απο κει που λεει μιγμα βοτανων ,ειναι ενεργος συνδεσμος .σε παραπεμπει σε μιγμα που ειχα παρουσιασει εδω σαν θεμα 

παντως και σκετη ριγανη ή εστω ριγανη και ταραξακο ,μια χαρα ειναι .Μιγμα ειτε για προληψη ασθενειων ,ειτε για αποτοξινωση συκωτιου ή και τα δυο μαζι .Οτι θελει ο καθενας 

πχ ασχετα αν εβαλα το θεμα εδω στα ιθαγενη ,αν καποιος την κανει για καναρινια χρωματος με προσθηκη χρωστικης ,για μενα ειναι δεδομενο οτι πρεπει να δινει και βοτανα για προστασια του συκωτιου

----------


## geog87

jk καλα τα τυροπηγματα...αλλα εχεις και πμ!!!

----------


## lagreco69

Δημητρη σε ευχαριστουμε!!! 

Για αλλη μια φορα, σκεφτεσαι και μας δινεις απλοχερα το καλυτερο για τους φτερωτους μας φιλους. 

Απλα Respect!!  :Love0030:  :Anim 37:

----------


## ninos

*Θα την δοκιμάσω σίγουραααααααααα*

----------


## jk21

παντως ακομα σκεφτομαι ,οταν δει το θεμα ,αυτος που μου βαλε την ιδεα και με κραξει που δεν σκεφτηκα να του πω για την βρωμη και την πολεντα .....    :Scared0016:

----------


## serafeim

οκ δεν το προσεξα συγγνωμη... δεν μπορουμε να βαλουμε αλευρι σκληρο αντι για φρυγανια; ποιο θρεπτικο και υγιεινο... θα δεσει το μιγμα και μετα θα το αλεσουμε...

----------


## jk21

Σεραφειμ δεν ξερω αν τα πουλια εχουν δυνατοτητα αφομοιωσης χωρις δυσκολια αψητου αλευρου .Στον ανθρωπο αυτο πειραζει στο στομαχι .Νιφαδες βρωμης τρωει αβραστες .Αλευρι βρωμης προφανως οχι .Σε αυτο μονο ενας πτηνιατρος θα μπορουσε να μας διαφωτισει ....

----------


## serafeim

και κατι ακομη... το λεμονι βγαζει περισσοτερο τυροπιγμα μου φενεται...

----------


## vag21

να εισαι καλα μητσο.
πες και χρονους που επιτρέπετε να την εχουμε στην αυγοθηκη(με προβληματιζει αυγο,τυροπηγμα) και καθε ποτε να την βαζουμε στα πουλια.

----------


## jk21

το τηροπηγμα δεν ειναι προβλημα .Οταν ζητας απο το γαλα την πρωτεινη του ,σου αρκει και υψηλης παστεριωσης (συν οτι παει να παρει βραση ) που κρατα για εβδομαδες (στο ψυγειο ,αλλα και στην ατμοσφαιρα πανω απο μερα ) .το θεμα ειναι το φρεσκοβρασμενο αυγο .Κρατα απο το ψημενο λιγοτερο ,αλλα η παραλληλη χρηση φρυγανιας μειωνει τοσο την υγρασια ,που βοηθα στην επιπλεον διατηρηση οχι λιγω ωρων ,αλλα ημερας ανετα .Ομως εγω εν μεσω αναπαραγωγης ειτε ως θεμα ασφαλειας ,ειτε ως θεμα μεγιστων θρεπτικων συστατικων ,αλλαζω και μεσα στην ημερα (βασικα δεν αλλαζω .... ξερω ποσο τρωνε με 1-2 μερες δοκιμη και βαζω αντιστοιχη με επαρκεστατο παραλληλα μιγμα σπορων ,ωστε να μην μεινουν δευτερολεπτο νηστικα )

----------


## mitsman

Το γαλα πρεπει να ειναι χωρις λακτοζη?

----------


## jk21

την λακτοζη την στειλαμε στο ορο (το υγρο τμημα ) Μητσαρα !  δεν υπαρχει θεμα εδω 


http://www.foodsmatter.com/allergy_i...se_cheese.html


Cheese is made by coagulating milk. This transfers milk into a semi-solid mass and separates milk into solid curds and liquid whey. Cow’s milk is ideal for cheese-making because it contains high levels of casein which is required to provide an adequate coagulum. Most cheeses contain high levels of casein but low levels of whey. It is whey that is particularly rich in lactose. Whey contains 70% lactose, and casein no more than 1% lactose.


Τυρί γίνεται με την πήξη του γάλακτος. Αυτό μεταφέρει το γάλα σε μια ημι-στερεή μάζα και διαχωρίζει γάλακτος σε στερεά και υγρά τυρόπηγμα ορού γάλακτος. Το αγελαδινό γάλα είναι ιδανικό για τυροκομία, διότι περιέχει υψηλά επίπεδα της καζεΐνης που απαιτείται για την παροχή επαρκούς πήγμα. Οι περισσότεροι τυριά περιέχουν υψηλά επίπεδα της καζεΐνης, αλλά χαμηλά επίπεδα του ορού γάλακτος. Είναι ορό γάλακτος που είναι ιδιαίτερα πλούσιο σε λακτόζη. *Ορός γάλακτος περιέχει 70% λακτόζη*, και *καζεΐνη όχι περισσότερο από 1% λακτόζη*

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Ντε και καλα να μας βαλεις στην κουζινα ρε Μητσο! χαχα

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Απλα τελειο.

Για αναλυση συστατικων 2 σελιδες
Για αναλυση θρεπτικης αξιας αλλες 2 σελιδες
Για διατροφικη αξια ανα συστατικο,και προσδοκωμενο οφελος ,διατριβη πτυχιου.

Δυο επιλογες , στην κουζινα η στο φαρμακειο.?????


Να εισαι καλα Δημητρη

----------


## jk21

> Δυο επιλογες , στην κουζινα η στο φαρμακειο.?????


συ ειπας !   :wink:

----------


## Θοδωρής

Εγω δινω για αυγοτροφη την "αυγοτροφη μου" .
Αυτη η αυγοτροφη που παρουσιαζετε σε αυτο το θεμα αν την συγκρινουμε με τη "αυγοτροφη μου" ποια ειναι ανώτερη ?
Ρωτω για να ξερω ποια θα φτιαξω οταν μου τελειωσει αυτη που εχω τωρα, μιας και θελω παντα να δινω κατι ποιο καλο
απο το προηγούμενο.

----------


## serafeim

Αυτην εδω ειναι καλυτερη μακραν!!  :Happy:

----------


## jk21

καλη ερωτηση !!!

οπως θα δεις πιο κατω ,τα αλευρα με μια ματια ειναι ιδια .το πλεονεκτημα της << η αυγοτροφη μου >> ειναι οτι επιλεγεις εσυ την ποιοτητα του αλευρου σιτου ,ενω στην φρυγανια δεν ξερεις τι σου εχουν βαλει .απο επεξεργασια εχουν περασει και τα δυο απο ψησιμο .στην πρωτη περιπτωση το κανεις εσυ ,στη φρυγανια εχει ηδη γινει .Δεν γινεται δευτερη φορα ,οποτε δεν υποβαθμιζεται με το επιπλεον ψησιμο το αλευρι της .Επισης και οι νιφαδες βρωμης ,ειναι ισαξιες του αλευρου βρωμης με την διαφορα οτι αυτο στο εμποριο υπαρχει μονο βιολογικο και αυτο ειναι ενα συν ! 

Αν η πρωτη υλη σε μια αυγοτροφη δεν ειναι αλευρι .... (αραγε που συμβαινει αυτο.... ) και την ξαναψησουμε (αραγε γιατι να υπαρχει αναγκη; .... για να αποστειρωσουμε την πρωτη υλη ; .... ) το επιπλεον ψησιμο ,σαφως υποβαθμιζει το τελικο αποτελεσμα .... τωρα γιατι τα λεω ενω δεν αφορουν καμμια απο τις δυο .... ο νοων νοειτω ...


απο και περα η μια εχει περισσοτερα αυγα ( 8 εναντι 6 της δευτερης με το τυροπηγμα ) γιατι η παρουσα αυγοτροφη ,αν βαλουμε και αλλα αυγα ,θα λασπωσει .Η μειωση των αυγων αντικαθιστανται με την πρωτεινη που μενει στο τυροπηγμα επιπλεον 700 ml γαλακτος ,που εχει η παρουσα αυγοτροφη .Παρολα αυτα για ακομη επιπλεον πρωτεινη (αν και το τυροπηγμα δινει αρκετη που υπερκαλυπτει αυτη 2 αυγων ) ενας κροκος (οχι ασπραδι γιατι ειναι υδαρο ) μπορει ανετα να αφρατεψει 100γρ της παρουσας αυγοτροφης και να την κανει ακομα πιο τουρμπο (μονο οταν υπαρχουν νεοσσοι σε αναπτυξη .σε αλλη περιοδο δεν χρειαζεται να γινεται ,ουτε και με νεοσσους χρειαζεται ,αλλα μπορει να γινει γιατι εχουν μεγαλες αναγκες πρωτεινης ) 

η << αυγοτροφη μου >>  εχει ελαιολαδο και τα λιπαρα των 300 ml  του γαλακτος χωρις λακτοζη (1.5% λιπαρα συνηθως ) ,ενω η παρουσα του λιτρου γαλακτος 1.5%

ο γλυκανισος βγηκε απο την παρουσα ,γιατι στην αλλη ειχα ακουσει οτι πολλα πουλια δεν την προτιμουσανε με γλυκανισο .ειτε σε κεινη ειτε στην παρουσα ,μπορουμε να βαλουμε και αλλα τριμμενα βοτανα ,οπως και ξυσμα πορτοκαλι ή αρωμα .Χωρις να ειναι ψημενο το τριμμα πορτοκαλιου (στην παρουσα δεν μπορει να ειναι ) δεν εχω δοκιμασει ,αλλα ωμο τριμμα (καλα πλυμμενης φλουδας ) βαζει μελος μας στην <<αυγοτροφη >> μου και γινεται αναρπαστη και μοσχοβολα υπερβολικα !


με λιγα λογια ; .... πηρα μια ιδεα υπαρκτη στους εκτροφεις ιθαγενων κυριως ,απο εκτροφεα της ιταλιας αναγνωρισμενο και εβαλα τις πινελιες μου ωστε να βελτιωθει και να δινει μια εναλλακτικη λυση σε οσους δεν θελουν να κανουν την << η αυγοτροφη μου >> και θελουν να κανουν αυτην με τυροπηγμα ή οπου τα πουλια κανουν τα δυσκολα στην αποδοχη της πρωτης μου συνταγης .Σιγα μην δεν εδινα εναλλακτικη λυση δοκιμης ,σε οσους ταιζουν τα γαρδελια του γνωστη λευκη αυγοτροφη(στην ουσια δεν ειναι ,γιατι δεν εχει αυγο )  ιταλικης εταιριας γεματη μπισκοτο και σογιαλευρο και διχως ιχνος αυγου (ουτε καν σκονης ) ....

η μεχρι τωρα γνωστη με τυροπηγμα ,ουτε την βρωμη με τα σημαντικα αμινοξεα που λειπουν σε ποσοτητα απο σιταρι και κεχρι ειχε , ουτε το σιμιγδαλι καλαμποκιου με την φουλ λουτεινη για την μασκα της καρδερινας ειχε  


*Η Αυγοτροφή μου (my eggfood recipe)**300 ml αλευρι σιτου χωριατικο (σκληρου τυπου,το κιτρινωπο ) 
200 ml αλευρι βρωμης 
150 ml καλαμποκαλευρο 

8 αυγα 
40 ml ελαιολαδο 
300 ml γαλα χωρις λακτοζη (εγω εβαλα << ολυμπος >> αλλα οσα δεν εχουν λακτοζη ή εχουν χαμηλη ειναι οκ ) 
2 κουταλιες της σουπας σοδα 
2 κουταλια του γλυκου σκονη γλυκανισο 
1 κουταλι του γλυκου διαλυμα αιθεριου ελαιο πορτοκαλιου για ζαχαροπλαστικη (εχω βρει σε ενα μονο μαρκετ) 


η παρουσα με το τυροπηγμα 


300 γρ τριμμενη φρυγανια
150 γρ νιφαδες βρωμης
150 γρ πολεντα (σιμιγδαλι καλαμποκιου )

6 αυγα
1 λιτρο γαλα με χαμηλα λιπαρα
60 γρ βοτανα σε σκονη
20 γρ jkmax





*

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Το τελικο βαρος της παρουσας συνταγης ποσο ειναι?

Στους παπαγαλους κανει να δινουμε, ε?

----------


## serafeim

> Το τελικο βαρος της παρουσας συνταγης ποσο ειναι?
> 
> Στους παπαγαλους κανει να δινουμε, ε?


πολυ καλη ερωτηση!!! Να την επεκτεινω λιγο Νικολα ελπιζω μην σε ενοχλει!!  :Happy: 
Τα βοτανα που μπαινουν και ολας δεν βλαπτουν τους παπαγαλους σωστα?
Να μαθουμε και κατι παραπανω Νικο!!!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Οχι Σεραφειμ, δεν βλαπτουν τα βοτανα αρκει να ειναι ασφαλες για τα πουλια.. (εαν διαβασεις και τα σχολια στο link με τα βοτανα θα καταλαβεις  :winky:  )

----------


## serafeim

Τα διαβασα αλλα δεν ξερω κατα την επεξεργασια τους αν βγαζουν κατι βλαβερο!!  :Happy: 
ή απο την θερμικη ενεργεια που δημιουργειτε κατα το κοψιμο... γι αυτο το ειπα κυριως !!  :Happy:

----------


## jk21

το βαρος της παρουσας συνταγης μου βγηκε με αυτα τα υλικα 1250 γρ σχεδον 

τα βοτανα δεν τα βαζω (εκτος του γλυκανισου ) σε καμμια συνταγη πριν το ψησιμο (εδω δεν ψηνεται καν ... ) γιατι καποια χανουν μερος των ιδιοτητων τους πχ με εξατμιση πτητικων αιθεριων ελαιων 

με καταλληλες αυξομειωσεις στα αυγα οι συνταγες μου ειναι για ολα τα πουλια !

----------


## serafeim

Και για καποιους που εχουν παπαγαλοειδη δεν θα κανεις καμια παραλλαγη να βοηθησεις?  :Anim 26:

----------


## jk21

σε ολες τις αλλες εχω αναφερει τετοια παραλλαγη 

και στην παρουσα μπορουν τα αυγα να μειωθουν σε 3 για budgie + παραδεισια  και σε 3 ολοκληρα + 3 ασπραδια για μεγαλυτερους παπαγαλους 

οπου μειωνεται το αυγο ,το μιγμα μπορει απλα να βγει πιο στεγνο (κυριως στην περιπτωση μονο 3 αυγων χωρις επιπλεον ασπραδια ) .το αφρατεμα απο κει και περα μπορει να γινει ειτε με απλο νερο ,ειτε με αλοη αν εχει καποιος ,ειτε με βρασμενη κινοα .Με λαδι θα μπορουσε ισως να παρει την μορφη πατε (εγω βαζω σιτελαιο και λινελαιο μετα αλλα στα παπαγαλοειδη ανεβαινουν τα λιπαρα .... εκτος αν βαλουμε λιγοτερο γαλα (αρα λιγοτερο τυροπηγμα ) και μειωθουν απο κει

----------


## serafeim

Ευχαριστουμε παρα πολυ Δημητρη!!  :Happy:

----------


## Θοδωρής

Mετα απο μελέτη της παρουσας συνταγης αυγοτροφης αποφάσισα οτι η επομενη που θα φτιαξω οταν τελειωσει αυτη που εχω "η αυγοτροφη μου"
θα ειναι αυτη εδω η συνταγη.
Θα το κανω αυτο για αλλαγη αλλα και γιατι τα πουλια μου ειναι λιγο δαστακτικα στην αυγοτροφη "η αυγοτροφη μου" αν μεσα δεν υπαρχει εξτρα 
φρεσκο βρασμενο αυγο.

Οι ερωτησεις μου τωρα

1) εχω στο σπιτι σιμιγδαλι ψιλο απο 100% σκληρο σιταρι να το βαλω αυτο αντι της πολεντας μιας και το εχω (ξερω χανω την λουτεινη με αυτο 
   τον τροπο)
2) Δεν εχω φτιαξει το jkmax αλλα εχω ριζαλευρο στο σπιτι. Με ποση ποσοτητα ριζαλευρο μπορω να αντικαταστισω τα 20 gr jkmax ;
3) Ποσο καιρο διατηρείτε στην καταψυξη ;
4) Στην περιοδο ταισματος νεοσων μπορουμε απο πριν να προσθεσουμε εναν κροκο και τα αυγα απο 6 να γινουν 7;

----------


## jk21

θα προτιμουσα βρωμη (νιφαδες ) αντι σιμιγδαλι σιτου .αν πρεπει ομως καπου να το καναναλωσεις ....

και μια κουταλια της σουπας ριζαλευρο να βαλεις ,οκ ειναι .και 2 να βαλεις καλα ειναι .δεν ειναι κρισιμο .οχι παρα πολυ για να μην βγει στεγνη η υφη 

σε βαθεια καταψυξη απο -18 και χαμηλοτερα ,οταν κρεας κρατα δυο μηνες ,σε αυτο υπολογιζε ανετα παραπανω 

ναι αν τα πουλια σου θελουν αφρατη υφη (αφου προσθετες και στην αλλη αυγοτροφη βραστο αυγο ) πρεπει σιγουρα να προσθεσεις και σε εποχη που ταιζονται νεοσσοι ,ειναι επιτρεπτο ως προς την διατροφικη της συσταση .Σε αλλη εποχη απλα θα δινεις με μετρο και οχι πολυ συχνα (στην πτεροροια επισης μπορεις ανετα ) 

εγω παντως την αφρατευω με αλοη και λιγο σιτελαιο και γινεται οκ .

----------


## Θοδωρής

Απο την πτερορρια και μετα (πριν την προετοιμασία της αναπαραγωγής) στο ετήσιο πρόγραμμα διαχείρισης 
εκτροφής που δίνουμε μια ημέρα την εβδομάδα αυγό, αντί αυγού πόσες ημέρες μπορούμε να δίνουμε αυτή 
την αυγοτρωφη την εβδομάδα ?

----------


## jk21

εγω δινω ειτε 3 μερες την κανονικη συνταγη ,ειτε καθε μερα με μειωμενο αυγο (εννοω την << η αυγοτροφη μου >> ) .Απο 8 εβαζα 3-4 αυγα μονο ,οταν εδινα συνταγη συντηρησης

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Πριν λίγο έβαλα την γυναίκα να βράσει το δεύτερο μπουκάλι κατσικίσιο γάλα !!! Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι έγινε και της έκοψε. Το χτεσινό μπουκάλι δεν είχε κανένα πρόβλημα (ένα άρμεγμα). Μήπως με το να βάλω στο ψυγείο το δεύτερο μπουκάλι και μετά να το βγάλω για βράσιμο (22 ώρες στο ψυγείο) δεν έκανε και έκοψε ??  


τσπ έγινε ότι έγινε..... το θέμα είναι, για να μην πάει χαμένο το τυρόπηγμα 154 γρ. (θυμίζω κατσικίσιο) μπορώ να το αναμείξω στην αυγοτροφή μου με κάποιο τρόπο ?? Έχω κάπου 600 γρ. αυγόψωμο στην κατάψυξη...

Αλλιώς αν δεν γίνεται αυτό θα φτιάξω την παρόν συνταγή !!


*

----------


## jk21

σκεψου οτι στη συγκεκριμενη συνταγη (που βγαινει  πιο πανω απο το αυγοψωμο που εχεις (αυγα με αλευρα που δινουν κυριως τα θρεπτικα συστατικα )  θα ηταν σχεδον κιλο και συ εχεις σχεδον 600 γρ ενω το τυροπηγμα σε ογκο δειχνει παρομοιο .Εσενα ηταν πανω απο λιτρο το γαλα ;

νομιζω καλα ειναι να κρατησεις 400 gr για τα καναρινια και να βαλεις το μισο τυροπηγμα και αλλα 200 gr για τις καρδερινες και να βαλεις το αλλο μισο .Αντε να ειναι λιγο πιο ενισχυμενο σε πρωτεινη .Ομως μην βαλεις σκωληκες ,αν βαλεις τυροπηγμα !!! 

το εβρασες καλα να παστεριωθει σιγουρα ;

----------


## karakonstantakis

*600 gr. μου έχουν περισσέψει από το 1 κιλό αυγόψωμο (κάπου 1.080 γρ.) που έφτιαξα πρόσφατα !! 

Ακριβώς 1.5 λίτρο (μπουκάλι νερού) ήταν το γάλα Δημήτρη. 

Οπότε λοιπόν 75-80 γρ. από το τυρόπηγμα θα το αναμείξω με 200 γρ. αυγοτροφής χωρίς να προσθέσω σαλιγκάρι !!! Αν δω ότι πάει να λασπώσει θα το φτιάξω με προσθήκη ας πούμε νυφάδες βρώμης που έχω κάνει είδη σκόνη σε ένα βάζο ! Η με φρυγανιά τριμμένη... θα δω !! 

Εχει βράσει πολύ καλά ναι !!  


*γιατί να έκοψε όμως ρε γαμώτο.... απορία !!! δεν μας έχει ξανασυμβεί. Πάντα όμως βράζαμε και τα 2 μπουκάλια μαζί. Αυτό έπρεπε να κάνουμε.... ας τα βράζαμε και τα 2 μαζί (3 λίτρα) και μετά στο ψυγείο για κατανάλωση... Κρίμα !! *  ::

----------


## jk21

πιστευω οτι εκοψε απο καποιο μικροβιακι ... σχεδον ολα εχουν .αν εγινε παστεριωση εισαι οκ 

ναι χωρις σαλιγκαρι και αν λασπωσει ,προτιμησε βρωμη

----------


## μηνας1997

Ποσο καιρο μπορουμε να την συντηρησουμε στην καταψυξη;;

----------


## jk21

εξαρταται τη θερμοκρασια καταψυξης .Στους -18 και πιο χαμηλα ,ακομα και το κρεας διατηρειται ακομα και εξαμηνο (καλα ειναι στους 3 μηνες να καταναλωνεται για το μεγιστο της θρεπτικης αξιας ) .Εδω εχουμε στην ουσια το τυροπηγμα ως το πιο αλλοιωσιμο .Για 3 με 4 μηνες ανετα .Θελεις παραπανω;

----------


## μηνας1997

Και δηλαδη το βγαζουμε πριν μια μερα να ξεπαγωσει και την αλλη μερα το δινουμε στις καρδερινες;;

----------


## jk21

σε θερμοκρασια περιβαλλοντος ξεπαγωνει και πιο γρηγορα 

Μετα στη συντηρηση του ψυγειου ,για το πολυ 2 με 3 μερες

----------


## δημητρα

ολα τα τροφιμα πρεπει να ξεπαγωνονται φυσικα, αλλα μετα πρεπει να καταναλωνονται αμεσα, δηλαδη ολα καλα αλλα μετα το ξεπαγωμα καλο ειναι να μην το ξαναβαλεις στο ψυγειο.

----------


## blackmailer

η απλά μπορείς να το ξεπαγώσεις εντός ψυγείου ώστε η μετάβαση να γίνει πιο ομαλά και να μην αλλοιωθούν τόσα τα συστατικά του. στο ψυγείο μετά καταναλώνεις όσο το δυνατόν γρηγορότερα!

----------

